# New Kitty won't come out from under the couch



## dierdra

I just adopted a two-year-old Persian Exotic shorthair, who, when I opened the carrier after picking her up at the airport, ran under my couch, where she has been for the last several hours. She has not eaten, drunk water, or used the litter box, all of which I put in front of the couch, since I did not have time to introduce her to them before she ran under the couch. 

Should I do more or should I let her come out on her own terms? The rescue person told me that she did not feed her before the flight, which was three hours, and she hasn't had anything since the flight. When do I start to worry. I am assuming that she will come out after I go to bed tonight. Then I'll see if she even touched the food water or litter box.


----------



## wahoowad

I suspect she will eat when she gets hungry. For now she's scared and has a lot of adjusting to do. If it was me I'd do everything I could to keep the house quiet and calm. Spending quiet time in the general vicinity might be good, like reading a book sitting in that room. Good luck.


----------



## konstargirl

OH this happen to Misa when I first brought her home. I was scared too at first, but the cat is most likely is getting used to her surroundings. She will eat soon.


----------



## Fyreflie

When we brought Wicket home he didn't come out from under the bed for like 3 days! We had the door closed and he was in our bedroom so at night he would come out, use the box, eat a bit and if we were lucky jump up for a sniff and a scratch, then go right back down. He even wiggled his way inside the actual box spring so we couldn't get to him at all!


----------



## cooncatbob

When I brought Samantha home she when right under the couch too.
You new kitty has had quite a day.
I'd turn down the light and maybe try to flick some treat under the couch in front of her.
She'll come out when hunger and curiosity kick in.


----------



## 81lives

I have adopted and fostered several very shy cats, who took weeks to come out of hiding. Some cats will take longer than others, so I wouldn't worry yet. Your new kitty is probably stressed from the events of the day. As another poster said, she will probably come out at night and eat and drink, when things die down. Just in case, to make sure she is getting fluids and some nutrients, you could put food with a strong smell (like tuna--something enticing) in front of the couch before you go to bed. I also agree with the suggestion to do something calm and quiet in the room with her, to get her used to your presence.


----------

